# Diablo 2 für Mac



## Céraa (18. September 2009)

also...ich hab mir jetzt gerade ein macBook bestellt und wollte mal fragen, ob es von diablo 2 eine mac-version gibt oder ob ich das einfach so installieren kann?
und wenn ja, wo krieg ich die macversion her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
maxi


----------



## Sirendar (19. September 2009)

Moin,

damals konnte man es so installieren da ein mac-client auf den cd´s war/ist.

auf der support-seite gibt es aber auch nen mac-osx client als download.
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...searchQuery=mac

viel spass

Sirendar


----------



## Céraa (19. September 2009)

oki, danke...dann hoffen wa mal, dass der mac auch bald kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. September 2009)

Blizzard ist der einzige Hersteller, den ich kenne, der Hybrid-CD's /-DVD's erstellt, wo die Windows/Mac-Software drauf ist.

War bei D2, WC3, WoW zumindest der Fall.


----------

